# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ερωτηση

## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

παιδια καλησπερα.
ειμαι νεος στο χωρο αυτο.
με μια γρηγορη ματια στο περιφημο φορουμ ειδα οτι εχετε ενα δικτυο ιντερνετ.εγω ως τωρα εγω μια 768 με 18,5ε/μηνα.
για να γινω και εγω παροχος του δικτυου σας τι χρειαζομαι?
εξοπλισμο?παγιο?τι ταχυτητα?
 ::  

παιδια σας παρακαλω ενημερωστε με αναλυτικα-κατατοπιστεμαι- εστω και αν βαριστε γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα τι γινεται.
ειμαι στην περιοχη Μελίσσια.βορεια προαστεια.  ::

----------


## koum6984

http://www.awmn.net/index.php?id=info
http://www.awmn.net/index.php?id=quickstart
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
διαβασε και μετα ποσταρε
το φορουμ μας δουλευει καπως 
"καλυτερα να μασας παρα να μιλας"

----------


## dalton

http://www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας
μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ενταξει φιλε μου ευχαριστψ για τα λινκς αλλα μην μας πιανεται απο τα μουτρα.ειπαμε ειμαστε νεοι.
εκτος αυτου για να ρωτω τους ποιο εμπειρους μαλλον διαβασα τα προκαταρκτικα.
 :: 


ποιο inet ρε παιδια?
ειλικρινα δεν εχω ιδεα σας λεωωωω,νομιζεται κανω πλακα?
εσενα dalton ποιος σε ρωτησε και τι?
γιατι εισαι επιθετικος?απλα μια ερωτηση εκανα.
να μαθεις στην ζωη σου α εισαι ποιο διαλεκτικος.

----------


## NiKoSaEi

::

----------


## pkent79

ΜΜΜΜΜ τυράκι μου μυρίζει...
Κασέρι...

 ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ρε παιδια μπορει να μου εξηγησει καποιος τι γινεται εδω μεσα?
κοροιδευει ο ενας τον αλλον οι ολοι το πεζουν εξυπνοι?  ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

υπαρχει καποιος σχετικος να απευθυνθω???????????????????????  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## daha

Αλέξανδρε διάβασε τα links που σου έδωσε o koum6984 για να κατατοπιστείς στο τί είμαστε και τι δεν είμαστε... 

Μέτα όσες απορίες, ευπρόσδεκτες!

Το νού σου όμως και στο τυράκι έτσι;  ::

----------


## Danimoth

Το AWMN είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο ένα πολύ μεγάλο LAN.
Δεν παρέχεται ιντερνετ οπότε την σύνδεση σου 768 θα την κρατήσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. 

Ακόμα ενδιαφέρεσαι να συνδεθείς?

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αλέξανδρε διάβασε τα links που σου έδωσε o pkoum για να κατατοπιστείς στο τί είμαστε και τι δεν είμαστε... 
> 
> Μέτα όσες απορίες, ευπρόσδεκτες!
> 
> Το νού σου όμως και στο τυράκι έτσι;


εσυ φιλε μου θα μου θα μου εξηγησεις το τυρακι?????
για να καταλαβω.....ειμαι χαζος ξερεις.να ρωτα και τον dalton ξερει αυτος....
για πες μπυ για το τυρακι..
σε ακουω....

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Το AWMN είναι κατά κάποιο τρόπο ένα πολύ μεγάλο LAN.
> Δεν παρέχεται ιντερνετ οπότε την σύνδεση σου 768 θα την κρατήσεις έτσι κι αλλιώς. 
> 
> Ακόμα ενδιαφέρεσαι να συνδεθείς?


Danimoth σε ευχαριστω.εαν μου εξηγησει καποιος τι ειδους LAN ειναι .......................τοτε μπορει να βγαλω ακρη.

----------


## socrates

> The following document describes how to ask good questions that are likely to be answered:
> 
> http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html


Βασικά έκανες μια ερώτηση που έχει χιλιοσυζητηθεί στο forum. Σε γενικές γραμμές η απάντηση είναι ότι δεν παρέχουμε internet σαν awmn αλλά είναι στην ευχέρεια κάποιων κομβούχων αν θέλουν να το κάνουν (πάντα χωρίς πληρωμή).

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από daha
> 
> Αλέξανδρε διάβασε τα links που σου έδωσε o pkoum για να κατατοπιστείς στο τί είμαστε και τι δεν είμαστε... 
> 
> Μέτα όσες απορίες, ευπρόσδεκτες!
> 
> Το νού σου όμως και στο τυράκι έτσι; 
> 
> 
> ...


chill out...
Απλά το ιντερνετ τελευταία είναι κόκκινο πανί και εσύ δεν διάβασες τα σωστά έγγραφα.
Ξεκίνα το ουσιαστικό διάβασμα και θα έχουν ηρεμήσει τα πνεύματα  ::  
Αν νομίζεις όμως οτι θα γλιτώσεις τα 18,5Ε/μήνα μην διαβάσεις καν !
Αν θες να ξοδέψεις κι άλλα για ένα νέο hobby τύπωσέ τα να τα έχεις κάτω απο το μαξιλάρι σου  ::

----------


## daha

Δεν πάει για σένα το τυράκι alex χαλάρωσε... 

Μην περιμένεις να τα μάθεις όλα σήμερα απο αυτό το topic.
Είπαμε διάβασε και μετά ρώτα!

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από daha
> 
> ...


σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειπα να γλιτωσω αυτα τα χρηματα,απλα ακουσα οτι με καποιο αναλογο ποσο μπορει να εχω 10 φορες ποιο γρηγορο ιντερνετ.....δεν ξερω πως.

----------


## Danimoth

Α, ναι φυσικά τα 18,5 ευρώ όχι μόνο δε θα τα γλυτώσεις αλλά θα σου φύγει και ένα μεγάλο βάρος.. από την τσέπη σου. 

Απλώς μερικοί εκνευρίζονται γιατί κάθε τόσο μπαίνει κάποιος και λέει "θέλω το τζάμπα ιντερνετ που άκουσα ότι είστε". Ένα skimming στα παραπάνω documents και θα καταλάβεις τι είναι το δίκτυο.[/list]

----------


## Danimoth

> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειπα να γλιτωσω αυτα τα χρηματα,απλα ακουσα οτι με καποιο αναλογο ποσο μπορει να εχω 10 φορες ποιο γρηγορο ιντερνετ.....δεν ξερω πως.


Ακριβώς αυτό δηλαδή  :: . Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## koum6984

Υπαρχουν τα λινκς που του εδωσα υπαρχουν και αλλα 50 threads για το πως να ξεκινησει καποιος στο awmn δεν χρειαζετε να τους περνουμε απο το χερακι και να τους τα δειχνουμε.
Απο εδω και περα γραφω και γραφετε καθαρα για τις εντυπωσεις και για τρολλαρισμα 
εαν θελετε να τρολλαρετε υπαρχει και το thread του σαπιοκομβου του πουραν που εκει μπορειτε να τρολαρετε με ανεση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα απο την στιγμη που γινομα μελος και κανω μια χαζη εστω για εσας δημοσιευση για να εμημερωθω,και ο αλλος λεει

*'''www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας 
μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ''''*
εγω τι πρεπει να πω?

----------


## Danimoth

Έχεις ένα point..  ::

----------


## koum6984

> ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα απο την στιγμη που γινομα μελος και κανω μια χαζη εστω για εσας δημοσιευση για να εμημερωθω,και ο αλλος λεει
> 
> *'''www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας 
> μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ''''*
> εγω τι πρεπει να πω?


chill υπαρχουν και γιδια εδω μεσα μην ασχολεισαι διαβασε αυτα που σου εγραψα και μετα κανε ποστ για ερωτηση (εαν σου εχει δημιουργηθει καμια μετα απο το διαβασμα των λινκς)

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

οκ θα στρωθω στο διαβασμα!!ευχαριστω παιδια!
αα και το dalton  ::   ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> σε καμια περιπτωση δεν ειπα να γλιτωσω αυτα τα χρηματα,απλα ακουσα οτι με καποιο αναλογο ποσο μπορει να εχω 10 φορες ποιο γρηγορο ιντερνετ.....δεν ξερω πως.
> 
> 
> Ακριβώς αυτό δηλαδή . Δεν ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο.


μα φυσικα οχι φιλε μου Danimoth για να γινω ποιο συγκεκριμενος και να μην παρεξηγηθω(τι λεω τωρα......)
στο πρωτο μου ποστ ρωω
*για να γινω και εγω παροχος του δικτυου σας τι χρειαζομαι? 
εξοπλισμο?παγιο?τι ταχυτητα?* 
δικαιωθηκα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## aprin

Μπορείς να πάρεις μια γενική ιδέα (πριν πας στα τεχνικά θέματα) του τι είναι το awmn κι από ένα σχετικό ρεπορτάζ που έκανε πρόσφατα ο ταχυδρόμος,κάτι που θα βρεις στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... c&start=15
Είναι πολύ γενικό,απλά σου δίνει μια γεύση.Μετά ρίξε και μια ματιά στα links
του koum.Απλά όταν πάει από στόμα σε στόμα για το δίκτυο παίζει παραπληρο-
φόρηση,ή αλλιώς χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο  ::  .

----------


## dalton

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα απο την στιγμη που γινομα μελος και κανω μια χαζη εστω για εσας δημοσιευση για να εμημερωθω,και ο αλλος λεει
> 
> *'''www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας 
> μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ''''*
> εγω τι πρεπει να πω?
> 
> 
> chill υπαρχουν και γιδια εδω μεσα μην ασχολεισαι διαβασε αυτα που σου εγραψα και μετα κανε ποστ για ερωτηση (εαν σου εχει δημιουργηθει καμια μετα απο το διαβασμα των λινκς)


κατι εχεις παθει με τα γιδια μηπως σε ερεθιζουν αντε να πηδηξεις κανενα να ησυχάσουμε

----------


## dalton

::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> ...


να σε αρχισω στα μπινελικια κριμα ειναι θα φαω παλι ban για υβριστικη συμπεριφορα.

----------


## dalton

> ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα απο την στιγμη που γινομα μελος και κανω μια χαζη εστω για εσας δημοσιευση για να εμημερωθω,και ο αλλος λεει
> 
> *'''www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας 
> μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ''''*
> εγω τι πρεπει να πω?


τι να πεις κατσε και διαβασε 5 λεπτα τι ειναι και τι δινει το awmn αν μπεις στο http://www.awmn.net κανε ενα κοπο και διαβασε τα περιεχομενα και μετα βρισε μας οσο θες. οταν λεμε μητροπολιτικο δεν ενοουμε τις μητροπολης κανεις δεν θα σου δωσει κατι τσαμπα αν δεν εχεις την διαθεση να μαθεις

----------


## papashark

> παιδια καλησπερα.
> ειμαι νεος στο χωρο αυτο.
> *με μια γρηγορη ματια στο περιφημο φορουμ ειδα οτι εχετε ενα δικτυο ιντερνετ*.εγω ως τωρα εγω μια 768 με 18,5ε/μηνα.
> για να γινω και εγω παροχος του δικτυου σας τι χρειαζομαι?
> εξοπλισμο?παγιο?τι ταχυτητα?
>  
> 
> παιδια σας παρακαλω ενημερωστε με αναλυτικα-κατατοπιστεμαι- εστω και αν βαριστε γιατι δεν εχω ιδεα τι γινεται.
> ειμαι στην περιοχη Μελίσσια.βορεια προαστεια.


Αδέρφια κακώς τον βαράτε.

Το παιδί ανοίκει σε μια ειδική κατηγορία με βαρύτατο στραβισμό.

Εριξε μια ματιά και όπου εμείς λέμε σε 200 τόπικ "δεν είμαστε πάροχοι ίντερνετ" εκείνος διάβασε "πάρε πάρε, εδώ το φθηνό γρήγορο ίντερνετ" !

Και φυσικά με τον βαρύτατο στραβισμό από τον οποίο υποφέρει το αγαπητό υποψήφιο νέο μέλος, δεν κατάφερε να διαβάσει πουθενά για τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζετε, πόσο κάνει, και πόσο θα πληρώσει πάγιο, αλλά μονάχα ότι εδώ οι ταχύτητες είναι 10πλασιες από του πΟΤΕ και μάλιστα πραγματικές και όχι θεωρητικές.

Εκλεκτό υποψήφιο νέο μέλος, σου οφείλουμε συγγνώμη γιατί σε παραπλανίσαμε.

Οι ταχύτητες που προσφέρουμε είναι από 5 έως 40mbit ανάλογα το πακέτο, (60 φορές ποιό γρήγορα από μία 76 :: , ενώ ετοιμάζουμε και πακέτα με 80mbit.

Το κόστος εγκατάστασης είναι 200 ευρώ για το βασικό πακέτο, ενώ για το μεγάλο των 40mbit είναι 800ευρώ.

Το Πάγιο είναι το ίδιο και για τα δύο πακέτα, και ανέρχετε στην τιμή των 19.99 τον μήνα.

Ακόμα παρέχετε υπηρεσία scan με 20ευρώ (πριν την εγκατάσταση) και εγκατάσταση με 100/250 ευρώ για τα δύο πακέτα αντίστοιχα.

Καλώς όρισες στον ΑΜΔΑ ΕΠΕ !

----------


## koum6984

> Το Πάγιο είναι το ίδιο και για τα δύο πακέτα, και ανέρχετε στην τιμή των 19.99 τον μήνα.


εμενα ο σωτηρης με ειχε χρεωσει 30 ευρεους για το πακετο των 11ΜΒit
βεβαια μετα μολις το αλλαξαμε και το πηγαμε στα 54mbit η χρεωση πηγε στους 60 ευρεους το μηνα
Δεν παει αλλο αυτη η κατασταση μηπως να φτιαχναμε φιξ τιμοκαταλογους γιατι ο καθενας χρεωνει οτι γουσταρει ο top-gun ας πουμε για το BB με χρεωσε 100 για το στησιμο και 40 το μηνα .
Ο cha0s που μπηκε να μου ρυθμισει τα vlan με χρεωσε 80 ευρεους.
Ελεος πια μην χρεωνετε οτι γουσταρετε.

----------


## Top_Gun

axaxaxaxaxax  ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ
> 
> ρε παιδια συγνωμη αλλα απο την στιγμη που γινομα μελος και κανω μια χαζη εστω για εσας δημοσιευση για να εμημερωθω,και ο αλλος λεει
> 
> *'''www.psarema.gr ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά και παρατα μας 
> μας εχετε πρυξη με αυτο το inet  ''''*
> εγω τι πρεπει να πω?
> 
> 
> τι να πεις κατσε και διαβασε 5 λεπτα τι ειναι και τι δινει το awmn αν μπεις στο http://www.awmn.net κανε ενα κοπο και διαβασε τα περιεχομενα και μετα βρισε μας οσο θες. οταν λεμε μητροπολιτικο δεν ενοουμε τις μητροπολης κανεις δεν θα σου δωσει κατι τσαμπα αν δεν εχεις την διαθεση να μαθεις


ρε αντε ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά http://www.psarema.gr
και αν δεν μπορεις να διευκρινιζεις καλυτερα να μην γραφεις.
ξερεις τι σημαινει μηπως διαλεκτικο ατομο?
οσο για ποιον θα βρισω και τι θα πω αναφερομαι στο ατομο σου και στην επιθετιη συμπεριφορα σου.....
χαιρετω το περιβοητο γιδι.

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

_[quote="papasharkΑδέρφια κακώς τον βαράτε.

Το παιδί ανοίκει σε μια ειδική κατηγορία με βαρύτατο στραβισμό.

Εριξε μια ματιά και όπου εμείς λέμε σε 200 τόπικ "δεν είμαστε πάροχοι ίντερνετ" εκείνος διάβασε "πάρε πάρε, εδώ το φθηνό γρήγορο ίντερνετ" !

Και φυσικά με τον βαρύτατο στραβισμό από τον οποίο υποφέρει το αγαπητό υποψήφιο νέο μέλος, δεν κατάφερε να διαβάσει πουθενά για τι εξοπλισμό χρειάζετε, πόσο κάνει, και πόσο θα πληρώσει πάγιο, αλλά μονάχα ότι εδώ οι ταχύτητες είναι 10πλασιες από του πΟΤΕ και μάλιστα πραγματικές και όχι θεωρητικές.
quote]_

αντε καραγιοζη!!!!!!!!1
διαβασε το ποστ μου.........  ::   ::  
θα σου βαλω τα γυαλια στο κ#λ% και θα κλανεις μειωπεια.
ΑΝΠΗΡΡΟ ΠΛΑΑΑΑΣΜΑ ΤΗΣ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ.
και μετα θα φαω εγω το ban ασχετα απο το *ποιοι* προκαλουν.....  ::   ::   ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

αλεξανδρε τι ηλικια εχεις?

----------


## Danimoth

Μήπως θέλει βελτίωση η υποδοχή?  ::

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

16 μπορει επιτελουσ να μου εξηγησει 

εβγαλα εως τωρα συμπερασμα.
παω να παρω ενα καλαμι για ψαρεμα,γυαλα για 7βαθμουσ μειωπια,ενα dalton γιδι......τι αλλο?  ::   ::

----------


## JS

χαλαρώστε...

και Αλέξανδρε...γύρνα σε 2 χρονάκια. Είναι ακριβό το hobby.

----------


## ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ

> χαλαρώστε...
> 
> και Αλέξανδρε...γύρνα σε 2 χρονάκια. Είναι ακριβό το hobby.


δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,ο πατερας μου διαθετει χρηματα για θεματα που αφορουν την τεχνολογια.Ειναι το μελον μας...
γι αυτο σας ακουω.  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> χαλαρώστε...
> 
> και Αλέξανδρε...γύρνα σε 2 χρονάκια. Είναι ακριβό το hobby.
> 
> 
> δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,ο πατερας μου διαθετει χρηματα για θεματα που αφορουν την τεχνολογια.Ειναι το μελον μας...
> γι αυτο σας ακουω.


Kάτσε τώρα, κλάνω λίγο αστιγματισμό, τον ακούς ?

----------


## JS

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JS
> 
> χαλαρώστε...
> 
> και Αλέξανδρε...γύρνα σε 2 χρονάκια. Είναι ακριβό το hobby.
> 
> 
> δεν υπαρχει προβλημα,ο πατερας μου διαθετει χρηματα για θεματα που αφορουν την τεχνολογια.Ειναι το μελον μας...
> γι αυτο σας ακουω.


θέλει και ΠΟΛΥ διάβασμα
ΔΕΝ προσελκύει γυναίκες (τις απωθεί)
ΔΕΝ έχει ωραία γραφικά και ήχο
ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΤΕΙ πολύ χιούμορ
...
 ::

----------


## vangel

Δεν προσφέρουμε internet. Απλά έπρεπε να διαβάσεις το ένθετο στην εφημερίδα "ΤΑ ΝΕΑ". Ο τίτλος είναι "το internet της ταράτσας". Διάβασε τα προηγούμενα που σου είπαν και μετά διάβασε το ένθετο να μπερδευτείς πιο πολύ.

----------


## koum6984

> θέλει και ΠΟΛΥ διάβασμα
> ΔΕΝ προσελκύει γυναίκες (τις απωθεί)
> ΔΕΝ έχει ωραία γραφικά και ήχο
> ΠΡΟΥΠΟΘΕΤΕΙ πολύ χιούμορ
> ...


++++++++++++++++
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dalton

[quote=ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΟΣ][quote=dalton]


> http://www.awmn.net[/url] κανε ενα κοπο και διαβασε τα περιεχομενα και μετα βρισε μας οσο θες. οταν λεμε μητροπολιτικο δεν ενοουμε τις μητροπολης κανεις δεν θα σου δωσει κατι τσαμπα αν δεν εχεις την διαθεση να μαθεις


ρε αντε ασχολήσου με αυτο καλύτερά http://www.psarema.gr
και αν δεν μπορεις να διευκρινιζεις καλυτερα να μην γραφεις.
ξερεις τι σημαινει μηπως διαλεκτικο ατομο?
οσο για ποιον θα βρισω και τι θα πω αναφερομαι στο ατομο σου και στην επιθετιη συμπεριφορα σου.....
χαιρετω το περιβοητο γιδι.[/quote:35ebf]
ασε μας μωρε μ@λ@κ@. που θα μας πεις και γιδια πήγαινέ να παιξεις με το πουλακι σου.
γραφεις οτι παπαρια να ειναι στο forum χωρις να εχεις ψαξει τιποτα. αντε πηγενε για υπνο τωρα και μην ποσταρεις τετοιες ωρες γιατι μπορει να σε μαλωσει η μανουλα σου

----------


## nikpanGR

Mεγάλε μην δίνεις σημασία.....απλά δεν είμαστε ιντερνετ....είμαστε ένα δικτυο με πολλούς τρελλους επιστήμονες και μη,που τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας,τρώμε μαζι,πίνουμε μαζι,κάνουμε link μαζί,πλακωνόμαστε στο ξύλο μαζί,αγαπιόμαστε μαζί,και βριζόμαστε μαζι.Αν σ αρέσει η ιδέα αυτή απλά δ ι ά β α σ ε http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf

και αποφάσισε εάν είσαι διατεθειμένος να
1)Πληρώνεις πολύ περισσότερα από τα 19 ευρώ πού δίνεις τον μήνα για εξοπλισμό και συντήρηση κόμβου.
2)Σ αρέσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου
3)Αν έχεις γερά νεύρα να αντέξεις τον παραλογισμό του δικτύου μας.

Αν ένα από τα τρία ισχύει για σένα,αφού διαβάσεις τι΄είμαστε έλα στην παρέα μας.Αλλά μην βρίζεις χωρίς να ξέρεις που μπήκες δεν είναι πρέπον...
Αν δεν σ αρέσει να διαβάζεις είσαι σε λάθος forum....πήγαινε καλύτερα στο http://www.playboy.com πού έχει και φωτογραφίες.....

----------


## dalton

> Mεγάλε μην δίνεις σημασία.....απλά δεν είμαστε ιντερνετ....είμαστε ένα δικτυο με πολλούς τρελλους επιστήμονες και μη,που τρωγόμαστε μεταξύ μας,τρώμε μαζι,πίνουμε μαζι,κάνουμε link μαζί,πλακωνόμαστε στο ξύλο μαζί,αγαπιόμαστε μαζί,και βριζόμαστε μαζι.Αν σ αρέσει η ιδέα αυτή απλά δ ι ά β α σ ε http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Tut ... gMeIn2.pdf
> 
> και αποφάσισε εάν είσαι διατεθειμένος να
> 1)Πληρώνεις πολύ περισσότερα από τα 19 ευρώ πού δίνεις τον μήνα για εξοπλισμό και συντήρηση κόμβου.
> 2)Σ αρέσουν οι ιδιοκατασκευές και πιάνουν τα χέρια σου
> 3)Αν έχεις γερά νεύρα να αντέξεις τον παραλογισμό του δικτύου μας.
> 
> Αν ένα από τα τρία ισχύει για σένα,αφού διαβάσεις τι΄είμαστε έλα στην παρέα μας.Αλλά μην βρίζεις χωρίς να ξέρεις που μπήκες δεν είναι πρέπον...
> Αν δεν σ αρέσει να διαβάζεις είσαι σε λάθος forum....πήγαινε καλύτερα στο http://www.playboy.com πού έχει και φωτογραφίες.....


++++ κατι τετοιο ηθελα να πω και εγω αλλα μου βγηκε λιγο πιο επιθετικο  ::

----------


## JS

ναι απο μόνο του βγήκε...εσύ δεν το έσπρωξες καθόλου
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

Διαβάζοντας όλο το τοπικ, μέχρι εδώ ... καθώς και παλιότερα τοπικ του ίδιου θέματος... έχω να πω ΝΤΡΟΠΗ σε αυτούς που βρίζουν και παραπληροφορούν τα *νέα* άτομα  ::  

Φίλε ΑΛΕΞΑΝΔΡΕ, όλοι όσοι σου γράψανε στο τοπικ αυτό σε ειρωνεύονται και αστειέυονται μαζί σου.

Φυσικά και θα γλυτώσεις τα 18,. ευρώ που δίνεις το μήνα για την σύνδεσή σου στο internet!

Θα έχεις απίθανες ταχύτητες στο internet, όπου θα σου επιτρέπουν να κατεβάζεις μεγάλα αρχεία σε τρομερά *μικρούς χρόνους*!

Η εγκατάσταση και το κόστος εξοπλισμού είναι γελοίο...δεν χρειάζεσαι καν οικονομιή βοήθεια από τον πατερα σου. Απλά κράτα 2-3 φορές το χαρτζιλίκι σου στην άκρη και είσαι ok!

Δεν χρειάζεται καν να κοπιάσεις διαβάζοντας αμέτρητα tutorials και οδηγίες σε τούτο εδώ το forum. Πάρε μια ασύρματη απλή καρτούλα και μια κεραία και θα συνδεθείς πανεύκολα. Μη τους ακούς που σου λένε διάβασε και διάβασε...όλοι λίγη δόξα για τα tutorials τους θέλουνε...
Και φυσικά έκανες πολύ καλά που μπήκες κατευθείαν στο ψητό!

Εύγε Αλέξανδρε!
Καλή συνέχεια και κουράγιο!
Ζητώ ταπεινά συγνώμη για τους συναδέλφους του δικτύου που συνεχίζουν να είναι γραφικοί και εχθρικοί! Κάποτε θα μάθουν το σωστό τρόπο...

Υ.Γ. Σε ότι σου έγραψα, εννοώ το αντίθετο...απλά σου έγραψα την απάντηση που πιθανόν να ήθελες να διαβάσεις εδώ μέσα...αλλά ατύχησες!!!

----------


## pkent79

Πάει το τυράκι... μόλις το έτριψαν για τα μακαρόνια...  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

reception

----------


## JS

Καλά, εγώ ο βλαμμένος δεν διάβασα το ΥΓ και λέω "καλά, πάει κι αυτός ο ξεκαλούπωτος...το έκαψε"  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## zabounis

::

----------


## dalton

> Πάει το τυράκι... μόλις το έτριψαν για τα μακαρόνια...





> reception


Η Κα Ευλαμπία προτεινη "μακαροναδα απλη" 
Ετοιμασία
1. Σε μία κατσαρόλα βάζουμε αρκετό νερό και μια κουταλιά της σούπας αλάτι.
2. Μόλις το νερό αρχίσει να βράζει ρίχνουμε τα μακαρόνια. Στην αρχή ανακατεύουμε με μία ξύλινη κουτάλα και μετά χαμηλώνουμε την φωτιά και τα αφήνουμε να βράσουν. Ο χρόνος μαγειρέματος εξαρτάται από πόσο βρασμένα θέλουμε τα μακαρόνια. (Ενας τρόπος για να δούμε αν έχουν βράσει είναι να πετάξουμε ένα μακαρόνι στα πλακάκια της κουζίνας. Αν κολλήσει τα μακαρόνια είναι έτοιμα).
3. Μόλις βράσουν ρίχνουμε κρύο νερό στην κατσαρόλα, τα στραγγίζουμε και τα πλένουμε στο τρυπητό καλά ώστε να ξεπλυθεί εντελώς ο χυλός.
4. Στην κατσαρόλα βάζουμε λάδι ή βούτυρο, την ξαναβάζουμε στη φωτιά και όταν κάψει καλά το ρίχνουμε πάνω από τα μακαρόνια. Τα ανακατεύουμε και τα γυρνάμε με ξύλινη κουτάλα ώστε να έρθουν όλα σε επαφή με το λάδι (ή βούτυρο) Αν χρησιμοποιούμε λάδι μπορούμε να βάλουμε ένα κομμάτι κεφαλοτύρι να τηγανισθεί μέχρι να κάψει το λάδι. 


Ας μην ξεχνάμε οτι αυτή είναι η βασική ετοιμασία τών μακαρονιών. Μετά από αυτήν τα μακαρόνια θα πρέπει να γαρνιριστούν (αν πρόκειται για μακαρόνια με κάτι) ή να αποτελέσουν το συνοδευτικό κάποιου άλλου κύριου παρασκευάσματος (κάτι με μακαρόνια). Επίσης προαπαιτείται αυτή η ετοιμασία πριν βάλουμε τα μακαρόνια στο πήλινο για να μπούν στο φούρνο αν πρόκειται να φτιάξουμε μια από τις πολλές μακαρονάδες φούρνου. Σαν πολύ πρόχειρο πιάτο μπορούμε να τα σερβίρουμε π.χ. με κέτσαπ ή τριμμένο κεφαλοτύρι ή φέτα... Αλλά αρκετά. Ας μήν στομώνουμε τη φαντασία τών μαγείρων...

----------


## vector

οταν ο αλλος δε γνωριζει και πολλα πολλα,ευκολα μπερδευει το ασ.δικτυο με το ινετ που δυστυχως ειναι και το μονο σημειο αναφορας κ συγκρισης  ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

Ναι, αλλά φροντίζει να διαβάσει πρώτα πριν μιλήσει.
Γιατί εμείς κ.λ.παιδα είμαστε, αλλά αυτός που το ξέρει; Ας αφουγκραστεί πρώτα, να ξέρει με ποιούς μπλέκει.

Βέβαια εγώ όταν είπα να προσέχουμε πως πουλάμε το τυρί μας, μου την είπατε και από πάνω. Τώρα αφήστε τον οποιονδήποτε να σας τσαντίζει και να σας βρίζει...  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

ρε pkent σορυ κιολας αλλα εχω την εντυπωση οτι αν τα node id-es ηταν 7336

δε θα σου καιγοταν καρφακι..μιας και εκτος απο receptionist του φορουμ που σε αποκαλεσε καποιο παλικαρι ,δειχνεις κτητικες τασεις και στο awmn!

----------


## badge

Χρόοοονια τώρα τα ίδια και τα ίδια....  ::  

Να ήταν να βρεθείς ένας, έστω ένας, ΕΝΑΣ, ο οποίος να βγει στο forum ως πλαγκτόν, και να γραψει: _"Γεια σας ρε αλάνια, ΕΧΩ διαβάσει το Plug me in και δεν καταλαβαίνω στην ΤΑΔΕ σελίδα στην ΤΑΔΕ παράγραφο τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου το κάνετε ψιλά;"_

Δυστυχώς όλοι έρχονται με το μετέωρο βλέμμα του ροφού, και με το τυράκι στο μυαλό. Έχουμε κι εμείς την προϊστορία στο μυαλό μας, και βγαίνουμε από τα ρούχα μας. Typical...

----------


## pkent79

Δεν πειράζει ρε Μάνο,

Reception εγώ, αντιγραφέας εσύ... αυτά έχει η ζωή.  ::

----------


## manos_peristeri

εχεις πλακα  ::

----------


## pkent79

Ναι, είμαι ανάλογα τις ώρες.
Αλλά γενικά είμαι νευρικός.
Με πέτυχες φαίνεται σε καλή στιγμή.  ::  

Όσο για το 7336 δεν συμφωνώ, απλά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να μην βιαζόμαστε να τους βάλουμε όλους στο δίκτυο με σπασμωδικές κινήσεις. Και φυσικά είναι κακό να προωθούμε κάτι που δεν είμαστε και δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνουμε (free internet provider), γιατί τότε χάνουμε το σκοπό μας ή τέλος πάντων τον μειώνουμε. Πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να αναπτύξουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας, να μάθουμε ο ένας από τον άλλο, να πειραματιστούμε και να έχουμε το internet μέσα από το δίκτυο απλά ως ένα βοηθητικό εργαλείο, όχι ως σκοπό και κύρια υπηρεσία όπως πολλοί μπορεί να το βλέπουν.

Άποψη μου, κακιά ή καλή.
Συμφωνείς, δεν συμφωνείς.

----------


## dalton

> Χρόοοονια τώρα τα ίδια και τα ίδια....  
> 
> Να ήταν να βρεθείς ένας, έστω ένας, ΕΝΑΣ, ο οποίος να βγει στο forum ως πλαγκτόν, και να γραψει: _"Γεια σας ρε αλάνια, ΕΧΩ διαβάσει το Plug me in και δεν καταλαβαίνω στην ΤΑΔΕ σελίδα στην ΤΑΔΕ παράγραφο τι θέλει να πει ο ποιητής. Μήπως μπορείτε να μου το κάνετε ψιλά;"_
> 
> Δυστυχώς όλοι έρχονται με το μετέωρο βλέμμα του ροφού, και με το τυράκι στο μυαλό. Έχουμε κι εμείς την προϊστορία στο μυαλό μας, και βγαίνουμε από τα ρούχα μας. Typical...


κανεις λαθος υπαρχουν αρκετα ατομα που εχουν ψαξει πριν ποσταρουν

----------


## pkent79

Υπάρχουν, αυτό είναι αλήθεια!
Ευτυχώς!
Απλά αυτοί που δεν διαβάζουν είναι που χτυπάνε στο μάτι.  ::  
Γιατί όπως είπα, είμαστε και λιγουλάκι κ.λ.παιδα.  ::

----------


## noisyjohn

σελίδα 5, άντε ώρα να ξεκαλουπώνουμε ...  ::

----------


## dalton

> Υπάρχουν, αυτό είναι αλήθεια!
> Ευτυχώς!
> Απλά αυτοί που δεν διαβάζουν είναι που χτυπάνε στο μάτι.  
> Γιατί όπως είπα, είμαστε και λιγουλάκι κ.λ.παιδα.


λιγουλακι.  :: 
ισως όμως σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις να πρεπει να είμαστε

----------


## badge

Εγώ πάλι στεναχωρέθηκα με άλλο πρόσφατο παράδειγμα

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29503

Ο συγκεκριμένος ήρθε στο Σύλλογο. Του βρήκα τις συντεταγμένες του σπιτιού του. Του έκανα την εγγραφή στη WiΝD. Του είπα ή 5 ή 7 φορές να διαβάσει το PlugMeIn. Του έδειξα και πού να κάνει κλικ για να το δει.

Γυρνάει λοιπόν σπίτι και κάνει αααααυτό το post. Φυσικά και πέσανε να τον φάνε. Του έστειλα ένα pm να ανεβάσει φωτογραφίες από την ταράτσα. Ε, και ο άνθρωπος δεν ξαναπάτησε. Μάλλον του ξυνίσαμε  ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalton
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> ...


Aρκετοί είναι αυτοί που το διαβάζουν, γράφονται αμέσως στo wind, και έχουν ειδικές απορίες για τα καλώδια, τις συσκευές, κλπ.

Η πλειονότητα δεν γράφει με greeklish και κεφαλαία, δεν ρωτάει πόσο πάει το μαλί για το ιντερνετ, και είναι αρκετά προσγηομένοι. Ασε που πάρα πολλοί νέοι κάνουν τη πρώτη τους ερώτηση αφού έχουν ήδη συνδεθεί, και η απορεία τους αφορά υπηρεσίες...

Σε γενικές γραμμές οι νέοι χωρίζονται σε κάποιες κύριες ομάδες :

1) Αυτοί που έχουν καταλάβει τι είμαστε, και ξέρουν γιατί έρχονται. Αυτοί συνήθως έχουν διαβάσει κάτι πριν πουν καλημέρα, έχουν γραφτεί στο wind, και αντιμετωπίζονται καλά.

2) Αυτοί που δεν γουστάρουν το διάβασμα, αλλά ξέρουν πάνω κάτω τι γίνετε, ή κάποιος τους έχει ενημερώσει αρκετά σωστά. Δεν τρώνε ιδιαίτερες σφαλιάρες στο φόρουμ, και επιβιώνουν συνήθως εύκολα.

3) Οι κάγκουροι.... Συνήθως παθητικοί χρήστες του ίντερνετ, νεαρής ηλικίας, με λίγες γνώσεις (στα δικτυακά περισσότερο), δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν την διαφορά μεταξύ Lan και inet, δεν διαβάζουν ποτέ και περιμένουν μασημένοι τροφή, επιμένουν να γράφουν με greeklish γιατί απλά έτσι γουστάρουν, θα έχουν πολύ άσχημη έναρξη στο φόρουμ, θα αλληλοβριστούν με τα υπάρχονται μέλη, και θεού θέλοντος θα πάνε στην ευχή Του και δεν θα μας ξαναπασχολήσουν άλλο.


Για μένα υπάρχει κόσμος που κάνει για το awmn και κόσμος που απλά δεν κάνει. Δεν έχει σχέση με το αν ξέρει ή όχι, αλλά με το αν θέλει να μάθει ή όχι.

Εχω την τύχη να είμαι στο awmn από το ξεκίνημα του, από όταν ακόμα δεν ξέραμε τι ήταν αυτό που φτιάχναμε (ναι οι πρώτοι είμασταν άσχετοι και το awmn στο μυαλό μας ήταν ένα γρήγορο internet, μετά οι ποιό σχετικοί μας έκαναν νοικοκυραίους). 

Η κατάσταση με τους νέους είναι η ίδια πάντως από το 2003 μέχρι σήμερα, ελάχιστα πράγματα έχουν αλλάξει, το "θέλω internet" είναι χαρακτηριστικό δείγμα γραφής για το πως θα εξελιχθεί (όχι ότι δεν υπάρχουν οι εξαιρέσεις). Θεωρώ όμως ότι και τότε αλλά και σήμερα, η μαγική λέξη "Internet" είναι αυτή που προσελκύει τον περισσότερο κόσμο, αλλά και τον ποιό λάθος κόσμο.

Το awmn είναι πρωτίστος hobby (και εκπαίδευση, πειραματισμός και ένα σωρό άλλα), και τα Hobby δεν απευθήνονται σε όλους, αλλά όπως έγραψε και ο badge, στους ερασιτέχνες. Και άμα δεν τα πας καλά με τον έρωτα για να είσαι εραστής της τέχνης, τότε δεν κάνεις για εδώ μέσα. Η επιμονή "όλοι στο awmn, κουλοί στραβοί", είναι λάθος. Οπως ωραία είναι όλα αυτά τα δημοσιεύματα και οι εκθέσεις, αλλά η προβολή είναι σε λάθος κόσμο τις περισσότερες φορές.

Να πω πάντως ότι πολλές φορές φταίνε και τα μέλη που ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο, έτσι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ο badge στο λινκ που έδωσε, ενημέρωσε κάποιον και την άλλη μέρα αυτός ζήτησε ίντερνετ, προφανώς όχι δεν του το απέκλεισε, αλλά τον άφησε να το νομίζει (δεν λέω να του είπε με 50 ευρώπουλα τον χρόνο θα έχει και icall...)

Δεν είναι όλοι ερασιτέχνες, οπότε μην εξαπατείτε τον κόσμο οδειγόντας τον να κάνει κάτι για το οποίο δεν είναι κατάλληλος...

----------


## Danimoth

Πάντως για να λέμε και του στραβού το δίκιο:

-Ούτε 15% από όλους που κράζουν έχουν διαβάσει όλα αυτά που του λένε να διαβάσει.

-Internet προσφέρεται από το σύλλογο με 50€(?) το χρόνο.

----------


## thalexan

> Μήπως θέλει βελτίωση η υποδοχή?


Plug me in

----------


## papashark

> -Internet προσφέρεται από το σύλλογο με 50€(?) το χρόνο.


O μεγαλύτερος Wisp στην Ελλάδα !  ::

----------


## JS

> Όσο για το 7336 δεν συμφωνώ, απλά πιστεύω οτι πρέπει να μην βιαζόμαστε να τους βάλουμε όλους στο δίκτυο με σπασμωδικές κινήσεις. Και φυσικά είναι κακό να προωθούμε κάτι που δεν είμαστε και δεν θα έπρεπε να γίνουμε (free internet provider), γιατί τότε χάνουμε το σκοπό μας ή τέλος πάντων τον μειώνουμε. Πρέπει να φροντίσουμε να αναπτύξουμε τις υπηρεσίες μας, να μάθουμε ο ένας από τον άλλο, να πειραματιστούμε και να έχουμε το internet μέσα από το δίκτυο απλά ως ένα βοηθητικό εργαλείο, όχι ως σκοπό και κύρια υπηρεσία όπως πολλοί μπορεί να το βλέπουν.


σε πάω πολύ  ::   ::   ::   ::  
θα σου δώσω και το account μου να τα γράφεις διπλά !
 ::   ::   ::

----------


## pkent79

::  

Οκ... παραδέχομαι έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και εγώ 2-3 φορές τους proxy προς Ιnternet. Αλλά όλες τις φορές ήταν για να μπώ στο site της forthnet για να δω αν γίνονται εργασίες συντήρησης και για αυτό δεν παίζει η ADSL μου.

Εξάλλου, παίζω με εφαρμογές που η χρήση proxy δεν επιτρέπει τη λειτουργία τους. Γιατί να ταλαιπωρώ τον εαυτό μου; 

Καλύτερα άρχοντας στην καλύβα, παρά δούλος στα ανάκτορα.

----------


## badge

> Να πω πάντως ότι πολλές φορές φταίνε και τα μέλη που ενημερώνουν τον κόσμο, έτσι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως ο badge στο λινκ που έδωσε, ενημέρωσε κάποιον και την άλλη μέρα αυτός ζήτησε ίντερνετ, προφανώς όχι δεν του το απέκλεισε, αλλά τον άφησε να το νομίζει (δεν λέω να του είπε με 50 ευρώπουλα τον χρόνο θα έχει και icall...)


Πάνο σε βεβαιώ ότι τη μέρα που ήρθε στο Σύλλογο δεν τέθηκε ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ το θέμα των παροχών. Το άτομο αυτό μπήκε μέσα, μας κοίταξε όπως η αγελάδα το τρένο, είπε "Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να συνδεθώ με το AWMN". Τον ρώτησε κάποιος που βρίσκεται, απάντησε Κάτω Πατήσια, και όλοι έδειξαν εμένα. Εγώ πάλι είχα την καλή διάθεση, τον κάθησα κάτω, του ζήτησα την διεύθυνσή του, και του είπα ότι θα έπρεπε να έχει διαβάσει το PlugMeIn προτού έρθει. Του βρήκα τις συντεταγμένες από maporama και του έφτιαξα κόμβο στη WiND. Μετά του είπα να διαβάσει το PlugMeIn και του είπα να μπει στο forum και να ζητήσει να τον βοηθήσουν με το scan. Τον αποχαιρέτησα λέγοντάς του να διαβάσει το PlugMeIn.

Θέμα υπηρεσιών ΔΕΝ τέθηκε. Οι λέξεις Internet / i-Call ΔΕΝ βγήκαν από τα χείλη μου, ούτε αυτός τις ανέφερε / ρώτησε εκείνη τη μέρα. Δεν του είπα ΚΑΝ (ούτε νύξη) να γραφτεί στο Σύλλογο. Παρόντες ήταν τουλάχιστον 4 άτομα που θα το βεβαιώσουν (ngia, Vigor, Golden Dragon νομίζω).

Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα πήγα καλά, για ξεναγός υποψηφίων clients, διορισθείς μάλιστα έπειτα από λαϊκή απαίτηση (όλοι εμένα δείξανε, είπαμε). Αν έκανα κάτι στραβό, πείτε να μην το ξανακάνω. Αν είναι να λέω _"Και που είστε, τυρί δεν υπάρχει, το φάγαμε στην Κατοχή."._

----------

